# 685 case with rusty cab



## treebutcher (Dec 15, 2011)

I’m looking for a little information. I have a 685 Case, however the cab has rust issues. My local dealer tells me none of the doors, fenders, etc are available any longer. I was hoping to find a blueprint on line for the floor pan. With a few dimensions I could get the local wielding shop to fabricate up a replacement before I tear the whole cab apart. 

Thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

From my experience the chance of finding dimensioned drawings on line i woild say is nil??

Which cab is it that is fitted ?? is it the low profile "L"cab or the flat deck XL cab??

Where abouts are you located??


----------



## treebutcher (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in Nova Scotia.

I think my cab is the flat deck. I figure it can't hurt to ask, you never know what is on the web these days


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

treebutcher said:


> I’m looking for a little information. I have a 685 Case, however the cab has rust issues. My local dealer tells me none of the doors, fenders, etc are available any longer. I was hoping to find a blueprint on line for the floor pan. With a few dimensions I could get the local wielding shop to fabricate up a replacement before I tear the whole cab apart.
> 
> Thanks


Can you just cut out the old floor pan and use it as the template for the new one? If not, you could use a large sheet of cardboard and cut to fit and use that as the template. Bye


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Go to this link, see photo.

Is this your cab ???


TractorData.com International Harvester 885 tractor information


----------



## treebutcher (Dec 15, 2011)

That link is not the same tractor. I took a quick pic of my old beast.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes thats an XL cab !!


----------

